# #Neknominate, or how to drink megaswill



## philmud (10/1/14)

Anyone else seeing this all over their FB? People posting videos of themselves skolling (necking) a beer, then "neknominating" a couple of mates to do the same. Fine, funny (well, you know) but one thing I'm noticing is that the vids mostly feature "super dry" kinda beers. I'm guessing it's the best way to drink these fuckers. As quickly as possible, get it over with!


----------



## Truman42 (10/1/14)

No I havent seen them..... and slightly offtopic but on NYE the missus and I went to Seapsray camping for 2 days. The young guys and girls there were riding past our site on skateboards carrying beer bongs as they went between each others sites.
But what amazed me the most is they werent drinking beer from them but orange vodka cruisers..WTF???

I wanted to go over and say, "Thats not how you drink from a beer bong"


----------



## philmud (10/1/14)

I've never had a cruiser, but I imagine the same rules apply. Drink it like you're ripping off a bandaid.


----------



## djar007 (10/1/14)

I have been seeing neknominate. And the drug version too seems to be taking off. Damn kids


----------



## dibby33 (10/1/14)

Drinking to get drunk. Common trap for young players.

Scotland has a version involving Buckfast (A tonic wine made by monks in England). Search youtube for buckfast. Messy. Necking one (sometimes 2) bottles.


----------



## philmud (10/1/14)

What's the drug version? Pulling a cone?


----------



## philmud (10/1/14)

dibby33 said:


> Drinking to get drunk. Common trap for young players.
> 
> Scotland has a version involving Buckfast (A tonic wine made by monks in England). Search youtube for buckfast. Messy. Necking one (sometimes 2) bottles.


I think I saw an English guy do that - smashed a bottle of white with the help of a straw. Seemed to have more trouble getting the cork out than he did necking the wine.


----------



## BottloBill (10/1/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> What's the drug version? Pulling a cone?


 I assume it's similar to that and from experience of my teenage days it's all old school shite, we used to have six shooters(aluminum cone piece about the size of a 20 cent piece with 6 counter sunk holes) you would pull one spin to the next and so on all in one breath, get a headache thinking about it


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/1/14)

Nothing like pegging a goon bag to the clothes line and giving it a spin.


----------



## BottloBill (10/1/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Nothing like pegging a goon bag to the clothes line and giving it a spin.


sounds like another old school party game StuB)


----------



## Not For Horses (10/1/14)

Just youtubed it. Saw the current affair story. Couldn't finish watching it.
I just remembered why I never ever ever ever watch that awful show.
"A dangerous craze sweeping the nation fuelled by social media"

Brrng brrng. Hello ACA, this is Days Of Our Lives, we need our writers back please.


----------



## sp0rk (10/1/14)

Not For Horses said:


> Just youtubed it. Saw the current affair story. Couldn't finish watching it.
> I just remembered why I never ever ever ever watch that awful show.
> "A dangerous craze sweeping the nation fuelled by social media"
> 
> Brrng brrng. Hello ACA, this is Days Of Our Lives, we need our writers back please.


I'm surprised they didn't slot "Hoons" into that story
Also, it seemed that they were suggesting it was only done whilst driving


----------



## Bridges (10/1/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Nothing like pegging a goon bag to the clothes line and giving it a spin.


Surely you mean 4 bags of goon, 1 for each corner to play... GOON OF FORTUNE.
Yelling top dollar is optional.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/1/14)

You could make each goon a different variety..


----------



## Bridges (10/1/14)

Now you're getting the idea!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/1/14)

I have had parties that included a swear goon. A big goon bottle of warm Royal Reserve. Everytime someone swears they have to take a swig. You would be suprised how quick the bottle empties...


----------



## Bridges (10/1/14)

Putting that stuff in your head makes you want to gag / vomit / swear, sounds nasty.


----------



## philmud (10/1/14)

I went to see Red Hot Chilli Peppers at the Myer Music Bowl and when we were lining up to get in there was a bag of goon doing the rounds. The drinker had to take a big slug from it while everyone cheered. Then they'd throw it into the air and whoever caught it has to drink. Great way to catch someone's cooties! Needless to say I didn't catch it!


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (10/1/14)

I was out hosing the garden and the missus came out and told me to instantly defriend anyone who neknominated me on facebook. I was like WTF is neknominate. Then she explained. Then I said I was going to neknominate her, and she told me I was dumped. I told her she had to neck the beer first. True story.


----------



## sp0rk (10/1/14)

A few mates have mentioned They're going to do this
Might have to neck something decent...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/1/14)

My beer bong had a name (Bernie), and its own facebook page. It held about 4 stubbies.


----------



## nu_brew (11/1/14)

Beer bong memories. Vomming cold beer is a really weird sensation.


----------



## BottloBill (11/1/14)

Seen a few on FB over the last couple of days.....no way to enjoy a decent beer, probably why they do it with cats piss


----------



## Mardoo (11/1/14)

sp0rk said:


> A few mates have mentioned They're going to do this
> Might have to neck something decent...



Go the sours!!!!


----------

